# Heavy duty clippers for matted shave downs



## star

It is all about getting under the mat to remove it like you said. I can get most dogs done with a #7F and occasionally a #10, you should see some of the dogs I get in....not rescues but pets! Sometimes I feel like I am shearing a sheep, pretty sad. You don't need a heavy duty clipper just a good blade, blade oil and patience to let the blade do the work. Good luck you are doing wonderful things!


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Your andis 2 speed should be more than enough to get through matted coats. That's what I use for professional grooming, and I don't even turn it on the second speed anymore unless I'm shaving a coarse coat.


----------



## msminnamouse

Thanks guys. That saves me quite a lot of money! I still keep eyeballing the Wahl Storm 2 though. I don't know why I keep gravitating towards that one. The Andis is kind of clunky and heavy for me. I have small hands. I love the Bravura as a trimmer. I'll probably use it to clip little dogs all over.


----------



## Doggroomer812

*clippers*

I love the Wahl Storms... they get through almost anything. I think andis tend to bog down, even if you have a super2speed. The only thing I have found that is heavier duty is the German Red Clippers... they are a beast! But they are heavy for a woman's hand. 

If you keep your blade well oiled, you should be ok with the Wahl Storms. If you have something super super super matted, shave it down with the Bravura on the 10 setting... the blade is thinner, so you can slide under the mats easier (I prefer packed Huskies with the bravura than a regular clipper). I'm not sure if you are familiar with wet clipping,but that can make matted shave downs easier too.

Good Luck!


----------



## Fluffyspoos

When was the last time you had your blades sharpened? Sometimes it can be as simple as $5 a blade and everything is running smooth as butter.


----------



## msminnamouse

My blades are still good and cutting well. I was just wondering if there was an even better way or equipment to go about horrible matting.


----------



## Fluffyspoos

A careful patient hand will get the job done, but I know you've got that!


----------

